# April 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the playing cards from Pacific Packgoats for the March drawing is StykbowMT225! Congratulations!

This month the drawing is for a $20 gift certificate from Northwest Packgoats! 
[attachment=0:28pp8608]gift_certificate.gif[/attachment:28pp8608]
Simply reply to this post by the last day of the month to be automatically entered in the drawing.


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Please put me in the running.
Thanks,
Cody


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Please put my name in the drawing.

Thanks.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Count me in and thanks again for the giveaways!


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh ya baby!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice! Please include us, thanks!


----------



## willy the kid (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like a down payment on a new pack


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Perfect prize for me!


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd like to be in on this one. Thanks!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

good prize count me in


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Put Cuzco's name in the hat.


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

yes please


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

We want in to!


----------



## nick (Dec 6, 2011)

count me in too. Thanks REX


----------



## sphynxcrazy (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know much about pack goats but would like to give it a go, so put me in for the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Add us to the drawing, how everyone having a Great...Spring,Summer,Winter? what ever it is that week... lol


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Can always use more gear! Count me in.


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for adding "the boys" and me to your list of hopeful recipients!


----------



## Bret.R (Apr 18, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## GoatWild (Nov 30, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Mango Matto (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm feeling lucky


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Sign us up, Thanks!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Put me in please, thanks
Nancy


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

We are in!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

What a great Idea!
It will be really hard to 
figure out what to buy with
that one. LOL


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

I need to order some gear soon so this would help. Count me in.
Denise
Magic Bean Farm


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

Include us, too, please!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the gift certificate is GoatGirl96. Congratulations!


----------

